# Why can't I save my Ati Tool Voltage settings?



## hogans (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I am using the latest beta version of Ati-Tool, I have changed my voltage settings to:

VDDC- 1.50V
MVDDC- 2.108V
MVDDQ- 2.108V
VDDCI- 1.50V

I am running a OC of Core- 695.25 & Memory- 801.00 with a ATI-Radeon X1900XTX.

When using XP I was able to save the voltage settings and they would apply at system re-start.

I am now using Vista Ultimate 64, I can save the voltage settings and apply them to my OC and it will run fine until a re-start, then Ati-Tool will not save the voltage settings.

Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------

